# SPHL hockey action....



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 28, 2008)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.







Please leave some feedback........


----------



## Ajay (Feb 28, 2008)

You do a great job on capturing intriguing action shots.  Now you just need the right equipment to deal with the crappy arena lighting.   I like the last one the best because of the ice chips flying up.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 28, 2008)

Ajay said:


> You do a great job on capturing intriguing action shots. Now you just need the right equipment to deal with the crappy arena lighting.  I like the last one the best because of the ice chips flying up.


 

Thanks, I play the game myself....so I hope that leads me to the real action........

as you can see by my signature..I'm dreaming of the f/2.8 and not using it. I'm debating taking my 50mm f/1.8 and just action shooting in the corner I'm in....really wish I had two cameras....

thanks for the feedback.....


----------



## DigiJay (Feb 28, 2008)

I love #7.. it brings me into the game


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 29, 2008)

:thumbup: thanks, that's what I like to hear....


For those who may be curious.......cuz I was.....

Here is a web site of the Ice Bears team photographer. His name is Jeff and I've talked to him a couple times, ...nice guy.....he uses a Nikon D2H with the nikon 80-200mm f/2.8. It's what I've been comparing my pictures to.....

http://icebears.haasdesigns.com/ take a look and tell me what you think... 

I'll be adding some more shots tonight after todays game.....stay tuned....


----------



## JRob (Feb 29, 2008)

Great shots but they will be even better when you get the F/2.8  

You should take some with your 50mm.  I just got a 50mm F/1.8 for my XT and the shots come out amazingly.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 29, 2008)

JRob said:


> Great shots but they will be even better when you get the F/2.8
> 
> You should take some with your 50mm. I just got a 50mm F/1.8 for my XT and the shots come out amazingly.


 

I was thinking about trying that for maybe the third period or something, get some of those plays right in front of me.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 29, 2008)

Great shots!

Man, I miss playing hockey, stupid knee!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Mar 1, 2008)

Okay, next day's game......

This time I kicked my shutter to 1/80, dropped my ISO to 1250, and turned on the VR and tried to pan with the players.    I think I shot less than half as much as I usually do, and had lots of bad shots........

here's a few that were not so bad........

8.






9.






10.






11.






12.






13.






14.







Again, please comment...........thanks for looking.


----------

